# Objektiv für Outdoor Portraits



## the_black_hawk (17. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Objektiv für Outdoor-Portraits mit meiner Canon EOS1000D.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele in welche Richtung es gehen soll:

http://wildrainoficeandfire.deviant...3?q=gallery:wildrainoficeandfire/51000&qo=112

http://wildrainoficeandfire.deviant...2?q=gallery:wildrainoficeandfire/51000&qo=141

http://wildrainoficeandfire.deviant...33?q=gallery:wildrainoficeandfire/51000&qo=33

Das Ganze ist nur für private Aufnahmen, daher sollte der Preis unter 500 EUR bleiben.

Rausgesucht habe ich mir bisher das hier: http://www.testberichte.de/px/1/161900.html

Was denkt ihr?

Freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## smileyml (17. August 2012)

Ich empfehle dir klar Festbrennweiten dafür. Klassiker für Portraits sind diese:
• Canon ef 50mm f/1.4 usm (335€) – alternativ das 1.8 (ca. 100€)
• Canon ef 35mm f/2.0 usm (304€)
• Canon ef 85mm f/1.8 usm (349€)

Wobei da der Fokus klar auf dem 50mm liegt. Mit Glück kannst du gebraucht sogar zwei davon kaufen. 
Bei einem Zoomobkjektiv gehst du zwangsläufig immer Kompromisse ein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. August 2012)

Hi,

um dir kurz die Objektive und Brennweiten deiner genannten Beispiele zu nennen:

1.) EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM bei 105mm
2.) EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM bei 47mm
3.) EF50mm f/1.4 USM Festbrennweite

Wie du daran erkennen kannst, hat der Fotograf hochwertiges Glas benutzt. Und das sieht man unter anderem den Ergebnissen auch an. Ich kenne Dein ausgesuchtes Tamron nicht, bin mir aber sicher, dass es nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität der o.g. Linsen herankommt.

Daher schließe ich mich der Empfehlung von Marco an. Festbrennweiten sind vergleichsweise preiswert und haben eine ungeheure Qualität. 

Ich habe auch mit einer 1000D und einem 85mm 1.8 und 50mm 1.4 angefangen und würde dieses Linsen-Setup auch jedem weiterempfehlen.


----------



## the_black_hawk (17. August 2012)

danke für euer Feedback 

ich denke dann geht es in Richtung 'Canon ef 50mm f/1.4 USM' bzw. 'Canon EF 50mm 1:1.8 II'

letzteres könnte ich gebraucht für unter 80 EUR erwerben, denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen? - sind bei einer Festbrennweite von 50mm auch ohne Probleme Ganzkörperbilder in der Natur von etwas weiter weg(mit etwas Landschaft) möglich?

Wie krass fällt der Unterschied zwischen dem 1.4 und 1.8 auf? (sprich: ist das 1.4 sein dreifaches Geld wert?)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. August 2012)

the_black_hawk hat gesagt.:


> sind bei einer Festbrennweite von 50mm auch ohne Probleme Ganzkörperbilder in der Natur von etwas weiter weg(mit etwas Landschaft) möglich?


Definitiv.



the_black_hawk hat gesagt.:


> Wie krass fällt der Unterschied zwischen dem 1.4 und 1.8 auf? (sprich: ist das 1.4 sein dreifaches Geld wert?)


Das ist immer eine Glaubenssache. Was man aber als Argument für das 1.4er anbringen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass es viel wertiger verarbeitet ist, ein Ultraschallmotor verbaut ist und der Autofokus wohl eher trifft. Wenn du es gern wissenschaftlich hast, hilft dir auch dpreview weiter. 

Hier mal noch ein Youtube-Video dazu:


----------



## smileyml (17. August 2012)

Gerade da 1.8 II hat ein Plastik-Bajonett, was beim Vorgänger noch aus Metall war (mitunter bekommst du das alte bei Ebay für ca. 100€).
Ansonsten hat das 1.4er natürlich eine größere Linse, was sich gerade beim Lichteinfall positiv auswirkt. Ich denke, das es auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert ist. Das günstige 1.8er ist natürlich gut, wenn man noch auf der Suche ist, nach der richtigen Brennweite.

Ansonsten wirst du feststellen, dass das 50mm in etwas deinem Blick gleicht. Und natürlich sind je nach Abstand auch Landschaftsaufnahmen problemlos möglich.

Ich selbst habe auch ein 50mm 1.4 (270€ bei Ebay) und kann es nur empfehlen. Das 85mm wäre mir evtl. etwas zu viel, da man mitunter einen großen Abstand zum Objekt halten muss. Aber das ist alles ein subjektives Gefühl.
Als Tipp, teste nochmal die Brennweiten mit deinem jetzigen Objektiv und du wirst merken, was du "brauchst".

Grüße Marco


edit: Hier noch ein anderer Test (inkl. dem 1.2er): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44FqqE6ukjY&feature=plcp


----------



## the_black_hawk (21. August 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ihr habt mir riesig weitergeholfen. 

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Vergleichsbilder(Testbilder) angeschaut und zwischen meinem jetzigen(EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6), dem 1.4 und dem 1.8 vergleichen. Der Unterschied zwischen meinem 'EF-S 18-55mm' und den beiden anderen ist echt enorm. Im Vergleich ist mein altes völlig unscharf und fast  unbrauchbar^^- der Unterschied zwischen dem 1.4 und dem 1.8 ist dagegen nur minimal.

Da ich ja noch nie mit einer Festbrennweite fotografiert habe, habe ich mich für das 50mm 1:1.8 II entschieden und kurzer Hand bei eBay für 78 EUR ersteigert - denke da mach ich nichts verkehrt und fürn Anfang ist das perfekt. - sollte mir die Festbrennweite zusagen und etwas Geld übrig sein, kann ich ja immernoch auf das 1.4 umsteigen.(allein wegen der besseren Verarbeitung)

Mein neues Objektiv sollte heute ankommen, werd dann gleich ordentlich Fotos machen und euch dann mein Feedback liefern 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## smileyml (21. August 2012)

Sehr schön.
Ich denke du wirst deine Entscheidung nicht bereuen und zum Testen kann man mit dem 1.8er nichts falsch machen (vor allem bei dem Preis).

Es wäre schön einige Bilder von dir im Showroom zu sehen.

Grüße Marco


----------

